# Moving freebsd installation to a new computer via drive swap



## laundryboy (Dec 17, 2014)

I am running FreeBSD10.1 on a Dell620 with a Pentium 4 CPU. I was able to acquire a newer Dell760 with a core2duo. Can i just swap out the drives and run my FreeBSD installation in the newer Dell? I know I may need to change some minor things like NIC names and possibly fstab entries but that is all minor stuff. My main concern is will everything i compiled work. I know both are i386 based processors so I am thinking it will work. Any thoughts?

Regards,

LB


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, it will work.  In fact, if /etc/fstab uses GPT partition labels, those don't even need to be changed.  If a single network card is just set up with DHCP, that can also be made to work:
/etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_DEFAULT="SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## EmeraldBot (Dec 23, 2014)

Yep! I did this myself just about a week ago actually, when my power supply broke. You shouldn't have to recompile anything, only update some trivial stuff (change fstab, update /etc/rc.conf to reflect your new network card, etc.)


----------

